# Media: Trayvon Martin the little innocent black boy



## American_Jihad (May 24, 2012)

*Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
5/24/12 By  Ben Cohen

A large quantity of information about the Trayvon Martin case was recently made public.

This new information constitutes only a small portion of the massive collection of information turned over by the prosecution as part of discovery.  Upon reading through the 183 pages of documents, it becomes apparent that George Zimmerman should have never been charged with second degree murder, as I have maintained since the beginning of the controversy at the Daily Kos.

From the onset, media have selectively reported the facts to create a fantasy narrative where George Zimmerman stalked and shot a helpless unarmed teenager. The media ignored the mountain of evidence that suggests that Trayvon Martin was on top of George Zimmerman beating him when he was shot, and that Zimmerman acted out of fear of death or serious injury. The media instead focused on the speculative testimony of Mary Cutcher and Selma Mora Lamilla over an actual eyewitness account from a man identified by the press as John. That the rest of the evidence strongly supported Johns version of events made the false narrative crafted by the media even more outrageous. When Police Chief Bill Lee released a statement saying that Zimmerman had claimed self-defense and that the evidence supported him, the media attacked Lee. Now that the evidence has come out, we see that it weighs on the side of Police Chief Lee and against the people who attacked him.

George Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes, and lacerations on the back of his head. Trayvon Martin, in contrast, had no injuries aside from the gunshot wound and a small abrasion on his knuckles. Responding officers and paramedics witnessed George Zimmermans injuries and medical records confirm them. An eyewitness stated that a man matching Georges description was being pummeled while screaming for help. The lead investigator, who wanted to charge Zimmerman with manslaughter, determined that the voice screaming for help was George Zimmermans.

http://frontpagemag.com/2012/05/24/inconvenient-truths-about-the-trayvon-martin-shooting/




6'3"​


----------



## blastoff (May 25, 2012)

Al and Jesse race pimps don't give a damn about any facts.  They're interested in their street cred with the dumbest of the dumb blacks and the best way to enhance it is to beat the innocent-black-kid-hunted-down-and-killed-by-a-non-black drum.  The fact that there's a virtual black on black war raging in every major city in America every day doesn't seem to interest them much. 

It's just a variation on the Duke Lacrosse theme from the Tawana Brawley Instruction Manuel for the two a-hole reverends.


----------



## KissMy (May 25, 2012)

Please don't start another thread about this when there are already a hundred of them!!!


----------



## tererun (May 26, 2012)

The only reason this had to go into the court of public opinion is that the police half assed their duty to arrest, charge, and gather evidence against zimmerman and leave it up to a court or jury to decide if this was a legal murder or not. Really no human life should be taken without due process and our court system being involved. The police are not above bias, and the court has ways of removing people during a trial who do have a bias in judging guilt or innocence. The public is not going to see all the evidence, and the hype over this shows that they will not see all the evidence. 

I will admit that at the beginning of this, before i was on this site, with the evidence presented in the media i was convinced zimmerman was not injured by treyvon. Clearly that is wrong, but I was not in a position to judge his guilt or innocence. he will have every possible advantage in court to present his case that he was justified in shooting treyvon as per Florida Law. The jury will hear all of his evidence we were never allowed to see, and no one will keep him from presenting valid evidence of what happened to the people who hold judgement on him. All I wanted was for zimmerman to face the same legal proceedings and processes anyone should after killing someone. Having it dismissed that night with no push to any further investigation was the wrong thing to do. 

That being said the big problem with this is not the shooting itself, but rather the clearly wrong way the local police and law enforcement people handled the shooting. He needed to face the courts because that should be what anyone who kills another has to do. Even if it is justified there should be a neutral review of the evidence. Innocent until proven guilty is not applicable here as there is no doubt to his guilt in killing treyvon. That is supposed to keep us from charging people of a crime for harassment purposes with no probable cause at all. In this case we know he killed treyvon, and no one denies that fact. Guilt for the killing is known, now we are just trying to decide if it was justified, not if he was innocent. 

The right thing is being done, but we now see the damage that is done when you have to go so far to make law enforcement act in a way they should have to begin with. In order to cover themselves from allegations of wrongdoing they should have charged him and let him defend himself in court with the evidence they collected.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> He needed to face the courts because that should be what anyone who kills another has to do. Even if it is justified there should be a neutral review of the evidence. Innocent until proven guilty is not applicable here as there is no doubt to his guilt in killing treyvon. That is supposed to keep us from charging people of a crime for harassment purposes with no probable cause at all.



That is stupid.

You want anyone who has to defend themselves or some else to also have to again defend themselves again against the state in court.  Such a rule means if a person defends himself against a robber then they must get robbed by the court system.  Brainwashed idiot.


----------



## code1211 (May 26, 2012)

I've known many police and legal types in my life.

They all agree that if a guy is arrested, he's probably guilty.

In this case, Zimmerman was not arrested until the Race Riot Leaders showed up and got everyone upset.

If Zimmerman was guilty, the cops probably would have arrested him on the spot.  There apparently was evidence to support them turning him loose or they wouldn't have.  

He will be pronounced not guilty and his life will be ruined because Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson hate and make their livings assuring that Black is Black and all Blacks are victims.

They have done worse to the Black Community than the Plantation system ever did.


----------



## tererun (May 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > He needed to face the courts because that should be what anyone who kills another has to do. Even if it is justified there should be a neutral review of the evidence. Innocent until proven guilty is not applicable here as there is no doubt to his guilt in killing treyvon. That is supposed to keep us from charging people of a crime for harassment purposes with no probable cause at all.
> ...



Yes, I think if you take someone's life you should have to defend that action in court. Does that clarify it for you because you really seemed to have not understood what I said from your response.


----------



## tererun (May 26, 2012)

code1211 said:


> I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> 
> They all agree that if a guy is arrested, he's probably guilty.
> 
> ...




Most of the real law enforcement people I know arrest first and let the court decide. Do we really want street cops deciding crimes? We do not want the police judging crimes, we want them gathering evidence and charging people with crimes. This is the problem in this case. It is not for the police to decide there is no case in a crime.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...



The Sanford prosecutor said to let Zimmerman go & did not charge him. It is wrong to charge an innocent person & make them defend themselves in court just because they had to kill someone. There are justifiable homicides.

This is why we have a "stand your ground law"


> My son was attacked by some 53 yr. old loon with a beer bottle at the age of 9, in Chicago years ago, I came to his aid and had to beat the man off him with a bat because no guns allowed in Chicago..only for the gang bangers and criminals. I found out there was a crowd of people just fucking standing there not helping him until I arrived and he tried to come at me, The attacker died 11 days later, I was charged with 1st degree murder..I beat it after spending my savings to buy my family a house AWAY from this type of shit, on a lawyer instead for a charge I shouldn't have been charged with from the out set.



Making a victim who had to kill someone into a victim of the legal system is just plane stupid. The only good thing about the Zimmerman case is that the publicity has allowed him to get enough money to pay for his defense.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> ...



Prosecutors are the ones who charge people for crimes. Not the police.


----------



## tererun (May 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes, it was wrong to let the prosecutor act as judge and jury and dismiss this case. Sorry, I do not know any other way to say that.


----------



## tererun (May 26, 2012)

KissMy said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



Well, if you are going to nitpick, the police do charge people with crimes ll the time. The prosecutor does not get involved if it is a violation. Next time you want to nit pick details you might want to be right.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...



I am right & you are wrong.

How a Criminal Case Gets Filed 


> How does a criminal case get filed? First, there is an arrest and the police report that follows. The prosecutor then reads the police report and decides whether or not the arrested should be charged with a crime. Alternatively, the prosecutor can go to a grand jury and ask them to decide what criminal charges should be filed (an indictment). Finally, a judge holds a preliminary hearing where he or she decides whether there is enough evidence to proceed.


----------



## code1211 (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> ...





The police called in the paramedics to treat Zimmerman's wounds and interrogated him for 5 hours.


----------



## alan1 (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...


I hope you never kill a person while defending yourself against a rapist.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2012)

code1211 said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



Don't forget that the prosecutor & police chief who went to the scene also reviewed the evidence & said they had no case & let Zimmerman go before the police released him. The media pressured the Governor to find a prosecutor that would charge him.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2012)

tererun said:


> The only reason this had to go into the court of public opinion is that the police half assed their duty to arrest, charge, and gather evidence against zimmerman and leave it up to a court or jury to decide if this was a legal murder or not. Really no human life should be taken without due process and our court system being involved. The police are not above bias, and the court has ways of removing people during a trial who do have a bias in judging guilt or innocence. The public is not going to see all the evidence, and the hype over this shows that they will not see all the evidence.
> 
> I will admit that at the beginning of this, before i was on this site, with the evidence presented in the media i was convinced zimmerman was not injured by treyvon. Clearly that is wrong, but I was not in a position to judge his guilt or innocence. he will have every possible advantage in court to present his case that he was justified in shooting treyvon as per Florida Law. The jury will hear all of his evidence we were never allowed to see, and no one will keep him from presenting valid evidence of what happened to the people who hold judgement on him. All I wanted was for zimmerman to face the same legal proceedings and processes anyone should after killing someone. Having it dismissed that night with no push to any further investigation was the wrong thing to do.
> 
> ...



So in essence what you're saying is that anyone involved in a homicide is guilty until they prove their innocence?  And law enforcement should worry more about "covering themselves from allegations of wrongdoing" then seeing that the law as written is enforced.  Sorry, Tererun but that's not the way our legal system works.  The police investigate.  The District Attorney decides whether or not to prosecute based on the evidence.  In the case of Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman the prosecutor looked at the evidence and decided not to prosecute.  From what's been released so far that would appear to be the correct decision.


----------



## code1211 (May 26, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason this had to go into the court of public opinion is that the police half assed their duty to arrest, charge, and gather evidence against zimmerman and leave it up to a court or jury to decide if this was a legal murder or not. Really no human life should be taken without due process and our court system being involved. The police are not above bias, and the court has ways of removing people during a trial who do have a bias in judging guilt or innocence. The public is not going to see all the evidence, and the hype over this shows that they will not see all the evidence.
> ...





If you are a Liberal and therefore a race based hater of all non-minorities, Tererun's position would make perfect sense.

That position has no place in the American legal system, but the current leadership of the DOJ could be Tererun.

It's a shame and a disgrace that we have come to this.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 26, 2012)

*Prosecutors, George Zimmerman's Attorney Ask To Seal Discovery Materials*

5/24/12 By Edward B. Colby

George Zimmermans attorney has agreed with prosecutors request that numerous discovery materials be sealed in new court motions.

*The State and Defendant wish to be able to receive a fair trial and try this case in the courtroom and not in the media,* prosecutors wrote in their motion for a protective order from Seminole County Circuit Judge Kenneth Lester Jr. They said that publishing various discovery materials in the media would result in the case being tried in the press and not in court, and would make it not possible to seat a fair, impartial jury in the county.

The state said that releasing evidence such as the names, addresses and phone numbers of potential witnesses would constrain both sides ability to hold a fair and independent investigation and present witnesses.

Prosecutors, George Zimmerman's Attorney Ask To Seal Discovery Materials | NBC 6 Miami


----------



## tererun (May 28, 2012)

Oldstyle said:


> So in essence what you're saying is that anyone involved in a homicide is guilty until they prove their innocence?



Anyone who is admittedly involved ina homicide is guilty of killing someone. There is no doubt that zimmerman was there and shot and killed treyvon. So yes he is guilty of killing someone. The question is not whether or not he killed someone which would mean he gets the benefit of being considered innocent of that until the state can provide evidence to him doing the killing. His defense is not that he was innocent at all, but that his killing was justified as per the law which does require a neutral party (AKA the judicial branh0 to decide if his killing fell within the accepted areas of justified homicide. That is what should be judged. had there been little evidence to prosecute zimmerman on a homicide charge because they could not link him to the homicide then you would be correct, but justified homicide is a defense to the homicide charge which was clearly supported by the evidence. That decision was not for the cops to make, and certainly not for a prosecutor who happened to randomly be in the police station for some strange reason when zimmerman was dragged in. Most prosecutors i have seen would not even look at you until you were in court for arraignment. About the best you might get is to make a bail argument if your arraignment is forced to be quick due to lack of bail. 


Oldstyle said:


> And law enforcement should worry more about "covering themselves from allegations of wrongdoing" then seeing that the law as written is enforced.



Reading not one of your strong suits? Yes, enforcing the law would have been gathering evidence, arresting him, and perhaps setting an initial bail. They would give him an arraignment date dependent on him getting bail. What the police in this case did is to judge his guilt and release him which is certainly not something they should have done in a murder case. Especially not when you have an outright confession to the killing, and absolutely no evidence contrary to the fact that zimmerman killed Treyvon. 


Oldstyle said:


> Sorry, Tererun but that's not the way our legal system works.



Actually, it is. Police make the initial charge and you make your arguments in court. When the police just dismiss a charge of murder that the defendant has clearly committed that is a blatant show of bias and favoritism. 


Oldstyle said:


> The police investigate.  The District Attorney decides whether or not to prosecute based on the evidence.  In the case of Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman the prosecutor looked at the evidence and decided not to prosecute.  From what's been released so far that would appear to be the correct decision.



The prosecutor never looked at a thing, and most certainly had no business being down at the police station that evening to dismiss charges. If the prosecutor can chose not to prosecute, but that would be something decided at the arraignment when you or your lawyer discuss that option with them. it should have at least made it there with a plea bargain presentation to see if zimmerman caved. Seriously, he shot an unarmed kid just dismissing that in a couple of errors shows a huge problem in how the prosecutor handled the case. Even the police should have gone with their initial reaction and handed it off to the prosecutor to do during arraignment. If they were going to give zimmerman a break they should have ROR'd him saying he was not a danger to the public due to the nature of the crime being potentially self defense.


----------



## tererun (May 28, 2012)

code1211 said:


> If you are a Liberal and therefore a race based hater of all non-minorities, Tererun's position would make perfect sense.
> 
> That position has no place in the American legal system, but the current leadership of the DOJ could be Tererun.
> 
> It's a shame and a disgrace that we have come to this.



I do find all the people out there supporting zimmerman getting off without ever going to court to be very misguided. there is a legitimate time for the prosecution to not prosecute,. and having them there in the police station that evening to dismiss before they ever even got to court is a huge irregularity on the part of local law enforcement. That may be due to race, it may be due to his family or friends having some pull in the town, or it may just be a gigantic fuck up on their part. Zimmerman should have been charged. 

If this is the case i could easily get into a fight with you in florida, shoot you dead, and then walk out the door having never faced much other than a few questions by the cops because it is legal to shoot you. If it is justified i should have to at least put that argument to a court. I have traffic tickets that got more court time than this, and those are such low end violations of the law that I actually would argue those in court to a cop. Even then once the cop has written a ticket I am going to court (If i chose not guilty) even if it is just to wait there for a while to have it dismissed. 

Are you people really telling me that shooting a person dead should have less impact than a speeding ticket? is that the america you want to live in?


----------



## KissMy (May 28, 2012)

tererun said:


> I do find all the people out there supporting zimmerman getting off without ever going to court to be very misguided. there is a legitimate time for the prosecution to not prosecute,. and having them there in the police station that evening to dismiss before they ever even got to court is a huge irregularity on the part of local law enforcement. That may be due to race, it may be due to his family or friends having some pull in the town, or it may just be a gigantic fuck up on their part. Zimmerman should have been charged.
> 
> If this is the case i could easily get into a fight with you in florida, shoot you dead, and then walk out the door having never faced much other than a few questions by the cops because it is legal to shoot you. If it is justified i should have to at least put that argument to a court. I have traffic tickets that got more court time than this, and those are such low end violations of the law that I actually would argue those in court to a cop. Even then once the cop has written a ticket I am going to court (If i chose not guilty) even if it is just to wait there for a while to have it dismissed.
> 
> Are you people really telling me that shooting a person dead should have less impact than a speeding ticket? is that the america you want to live in?



You are not grasping the situation. The police wrote you a speeding ticket because they saw you break the law. Justifiable homicide is not illegal. Sounds like you want to make it illegal. No one has to answer questions from cops or prosecutors, everyone has the right to remain silent. If the police do not have evidence proving that Zimmerman's homicide was not justified then they can not charge him. Had they charged him & not been able to convict him within 175 days he would be free for ever. Double jeopardy prevents them from charging him for the same crime twice.


----------



## California Girl (May 28, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Liberal and therefore a race based hater of all non-minorities, Tererun's position would make perfect sense.
> ...



I find it fascinating that you think you know as much as the LEOs, prosecutors and defense lawyers in this case. In this country - the US - you are innocent until proven guilty. 

I have no real opinion as to his guilt or innocence... but I support the process, which includes not charging anyone if there is insufficient evidence to do so. Seems to me, you lack the ability to distinguish fact from fiction in this case. Twit.


----------



## code1211 (May 28, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Liberal and therefore a race based hater of all non-minorities, Tererun's position would make perfect sense.
> ...






The facts of the case are not known by me and I suspect are not known by you.

What seems to be apparent is that Zimmerman was a self appointed neighborhood watch kind of a person.

He called the police to report that a person was in a neighborhood that had a history of burglaries and that he was concerned about it.

The police asked him to retreat and it seems that he did.

After that, there are several conflicting stories, but it seems that the two did get into a scuffle and that there were wounds on Zimmerman that could indicate that he was attacked.

Putting all of the stories aside, though, there was something about the circumstances as understood by the police on the night at the scene and later in the interrogation cell that made them believe that this was self defense kind of a shooting.

Do you profess to know more about what happened and possess a greater degree of knowledge of the details than did the police on the scene?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2012)

tererun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So in essence what you're saying is that anyone involved in a homicide is guilty until they prove their innocence?
> ...



I'm sorry, Tererun...but you seem to be woefully ignorant about how our legal system functions.  First of all, we have a presumption of innocence in the US.  You are not "guilty" until you prove that you are innocent...it's the other way around.  It's the cornerstone of our court system.

I have no idea why you think that a prosecutor has no business being at a police station...it's their JOB to determine whether or not to pursue a conviction.  They look at the evidence that the police have gathered and then make a decision on whether to go forward with charges.  In this case the prosecutor looked at a case where a shooter claimed that he was attacked and he fired his weapon and killed Martin because he feared for his life.  The evidence that prosecutor looked at that night...9-11 tapes...a diagram of the complex with time lines for where people were when parts of that conversation took place and most importantly of all the physical injuries suffered by George Zimmerman...are what determined that decision.  The prosecutor made the call to not press charges because they didn't feel that they had a case they could prosecute successfully.  I think that decision was the correct one after seeing the released photos of Zimmerman and viewing the maps of that gated community and the time line of the calls made to police.  The police had Martin in custody questioning him for FIVE HOURS.  They didn't simply turn him free on a "whim"...they released him because his story was consistent with the crime scene evidence.  THAT AND ONLY THAT IS WHAT MATTERS!

You on the other hand have already convicted George Zimmerman because you've bought into the "narrative" that the main stream media and Trayvon Martin's family put out there about a racist vigilante taking the life of an innocent harmless teenager...despite the facts not supporting that narrative.  You, my friend...are the problem...not the police in Sanford or the Prosecutor who made the call not to press charges.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 29, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Please don't start another thread about this when there are already a hundred of them!!!



But, but you got sucked in anyway...


----------



## tererun (May 29, 2012)

code1211 said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...




I am aware of more of the facts than you are, but in the end neither of us are in possession of all the evidence. I would argue with your wrong information, but in this case, and it has nothing to do with you, the media really fucked information up. That is the reason why I feel it is right to present it to the court to sort out. Of course things are going to be all over the place.


----------



## tjvh (May 29, 2012)

I've said it before, when Zimmerman gets acquitted let the great 2012 TV smash and grab festivities begin.


----------



## NoNukes (May 29, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
> 5/24/12 By  Ben Cohen
> 
> A large quantity of information about the Trayvon Martin case was recently made public.
> ...



Sounds more like Trayvon was acting out of fear of death or serious injury. He was being stalked by a gun toting vigilante.


----------



## tjvh (May 29, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
> ...



So I guess you are one of those with complete disregard for due process, and have already (in your limited mind) tried, and convicted Zimmerman. When he gets acquitted I'm sure you'll be more than happy to smash a few windows, and replace that aging TV with a brand new big screen... And make sure you take some bricks to the heads of innocents along the way to lend more credibility to your cause. Because we all know that Justice in America takes a back seat to "mob rules" mentality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 29, 2012)

tererun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...



The court systems are at a breaking point right now with people who are charged with actually breaking some kind of law when there is some doubt of their innocence. So now you want to add more too the court system with people who where defending their life? Isn't that something like double jeopardy? Having to defend yourself twice?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 29, 2012)

tererun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So in essence what you're saying is that anyone involved in a homicide is guilty until they prove their innocence?
> ...





> Anyone who is admittedly involved ina homicide is guilty of killing someone.



This was as far as I got, I could not read any further. Have you ever heard innocent until proven guilty? The police is the first step in the process of collecting evidence if their is any, the next step is taking that evidence to the prosecutor. If they do not find any justification to charge a person then the process ends their. Are you going to be the one to pay for all those court cases of innocent people having to defend their lives in court?

How much do you think it cost to have a court? All those in favor of tererun footing the bill for these types of courts say I.


----------



## California Girl (May 29, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
> ...



From your post, you appear to prefer media hype and bullshit to fact. As you are a liberal, that is not surprising.... however, in this country, in our justice system, media hysteria and hyperbole come second to evidence and facts. Learn to live with that.


----------



## California Girl (May 29, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...



You are 'aware of more of the facts than you are'? Oh really? Please do tell how you have access to this vital, confidential information.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 29, 2012)

California Girl said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



WOW I wonder how this person is aware of the facts more than anyone else? Unless they are part of the judicial system in charge of the case. If that part is true why is this person even talking about it? That's unethical and charges could be brought up against that person.


----------



## code1211 (May 29, 2012)

tererun said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...





What is stated above that deviates from your understanding of what the facts are?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 29, 2012)

"You people need to stop speculating, and the media needs to get back in the box and STFU."​


----------



## NoNukes (May 30, 2012)

Who knows the facts?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2012)

*Trayvon Martin Day Indoctrination in D.C.*

5/30/12 by Arnold Ahlert

In an event that illuminates the ongoing politicization of the nations public schools, Malcolm X Elementary school in Washington D.C. held an event called Trayvon Martin Day last Friday. The children at Malcolm X know the name Trayvon Martin, principal, J. Harrison Coleman told WJLA-TV. They know the incident. They know it basically because of whats in the news but because of what they experience every day. The event was framed as part of an ongoing effort by the school called Lets Keep Our Children Safe.  But the slant of the agenda was clarified when Coleman announced that every adult who attended the seminar would receive an Arizona Iced Tea and each student would get a bag of Skittles, items Martin had purchased prior to his confrontation with George Zimmerman.

The day was framed as a teachable moment with respect to an anti-bullying campaign. Yet once again, Diane Woods, a special-education teacher and the schools anti-bullying coordinator, framed the incident in a manner that aligns itself, either inadvertently or by design, with a version of the confrontation that remain in dispute. She believes the incident would have ended differently if Zimmerman had walked away. A child lost his life, Woods said. It may not be a racial thing hereAnd we see so much anger and aggression hereIt starts with hitting now, and it leads to more deaths when they get older. And thats what were trying to avoid.

Apparently the school is also trying to avoid dealing with the possibility that Zimmerman did indeed walk away and was pursued by Martin regardless of his retreat. On March 26, the Orlando Sentinel published an account of the story where Zimmerman claimed he was walking away when Martin approached him from behind, and the two men exchanged words. Martin then allegedly punched Zimmerman in the nose, knocking him to the ground, got on top of Zimmerman and began beating him. That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities say, reported the Sentinel. There have been no reports that a witness saw the initial punch Zimmerman told police about.

---
Read More: Trayvon Martin Day Indoctrination in D.C. | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Prosecutors want George Zimmerman bail revoked*

6/1/12
By NBC's Jamie Novogrod

Florida prosecutors Friday asked a judge to revoke the bail for George Zimmerman, who is facing second-degree murder charges in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.

Prosecutors accused Zimmerman, 28, of holding a second U.S. passport that he did not surrender to the court and alleged he misled the court regarding his finances when $150,000 bail was granted April 20.

The state attached a copy of the application for that passport to its motion. The state claims in its motion that Zimmerman obtained the second passport after filing a claim that his original passport had been lost or stolen.

Zimmerman's attorney, Mark O'Mara, conceded there was a second passport, saying, "It's not devious or inappropriate" to have a second passport if first one is lost or stolen.  He said the second passport has never been stamped.

---

U.S. News - Prosecutors want George Zimmerman bail revoked


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 1, 2012)

code1211 said:


> I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> 
> They all agree that if a guy is arrested, he's probably guilty.
> 
> ...


Get a hold of yourself jagoff.

Have you lost your cotton-pickin' mind? You're truly off the plantation and raving mad on this one.

Get a grip charlie...seriously.

*SMH*


----------



## code1211 (Jun 1, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> ...






The message of the leadership of the black community to those who follow them is two pronged:

1.  You are doomed to a life of failure and there is nothing you can do to prevent it.
2.  Nothing bad that happens to you is your fault.  Everything bad that happens to you is the fault of the White man.

I was hoping at the time of the Big 0's election that this single event would lead to a cascade that would teach young Black men that there is a way to the top of the society that they could follow.

Turns out the Big 0 is simply another in the long line of Black Leaders that preaches continuously that there is no way out and that nothing bad that happens is the fault of the person to whom it happens.  If the cause is never identified, the solution is never employed.

If millions of people are each working hard to make a better life, millions will rise.  If millions are looking to one man to receive the grace of his solution, millions will wait sad and disappointed.  When it's said and done, nobody cares more about you than you or me than me.

Take away personal responsibility and you have taken away humanity.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 8, 2012)

> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > I've known many police and legal types in my life.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 8, 2012)

Trayvon Martin was a pothead who deserved to die no matter what he was doing that night.   His family no doubt knew of his drug use and didn't care.   They deserve no sympathy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 8, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Trayvon Martin was a pothead who deserved to die no matter what he was doing that night.   His family no doubt knew of his drug use and didn't care.   They deserve no sympathy.



Marijuana is a death penalty "crime"?

What a mental midget and a idiot racist pig to boot. 

FACT is, Trayvon committed no crime. Trayvon did not KILL an innocent kid. 

Doesn't matter cuz Zimmerman is Dead Man Walking. 

Everyone loses this one and its sad. Its all about hate and here you are spreading even more of it around.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 8, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin was a pothead who deserved to die no matter what he was doing that night.   His family no doubt knew of his drug use and didn't care.   They deserve no sympathy.
> ...



I see you like rule # 5...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 9, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin was a pothead who deserved to die no matter what he was doing that night.   His family no doubt knew of his drug use and didn't care.   They deserve no sympathy.
> ...



Street justice administers the death penalty every day.   Martin could have been taken out by a rival drug dealer, instead it was an ordinary citizen fighting for his life.  Justice was done, now liberals want to see it undone.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 9, 2012)

tererun said:


> Most of the real law enforcement people I know arrest first and let the court decide. Do we really want street cops deciding crimes? We do not want the police judging crimes, we want them gathering evidence and charging people with crimes. This is the problem in this case. It is not for the police to decide there is no case in a crime.



No you idiot it is up the DA to press charges, if there is evidence a crime was commited.

Someone defending themselves isn't a crime so why would it have to go to "court" if the evidence suggests it was self defense?  The state will only press charges if a crime has been commited and if they feel there is enough evidence to convict.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jun 9, 2012)

theHawk said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the real law enforcement people I know arrest first and let the court decide. Do we really want street cops deciding crimes? We do not want the police judging crimes, we want them gathering evidence and charging people with crimes. This is the problem in this case. It is not for the police to decide there is no case in a crime.
> ...



yeah you're right DAs never involve politics, oh wait the Duke Lacross case says they do. I guess you're true blue DA may have ulterior motives?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 21, 2012)

*Documents Tell Zimmerman&#8217;s Side in Martin Case*

6/21/12 

By LIZETTE ALVAREZ and TIMOTHY WILLIAMS


MIAMI &#8212; George Zimmerman was in a panic. A &#8220;suspicious&#8221; man he had been watching had jumped him in the rain. The man was pummeling him, slamming his head repeatedly into the pavement so it &#8220;felt like my head was going to explode,&#8221; Mr. Zimmerman told the police in newly released tapes. 

&#8220;I felt his hand go down on my side, and I thought he was going for my firearm,&#8221; Mr. Zimmerman said. &#8220;So I grabbed it immediately, and as he banged my head again, I just pulled out my firearm and shot him.&#8221; 

A collection of audiotapes, a videotape and a signed statement by Mr. Zimmerman were released on Thursday by his legal team, allowing the public to hear for the first time Mr. Zimmerman&#8217;s words to the police over the course of several days of official interviews. Mr. Zimmerman, the neighborhood watch volunteer who aspired to become a judge, is charged with second-degree murder in the death of Mr. Martin, an unarmed 17-year-old who was walking to the condo in Sanford, Fla., where he was staying as a guest. 

In large part, Mr. Zimmerman&#8217;s was the straightforward account of a man who said he was ambushed and felt so threatened that he had no choice but to shoot Mr. Martin. Extra vigilant because of recent burglaries in the housing complex, Retreat at Twin Lakes, Mr. Zimmerman, 28, said he knew everybody there. But he said he did not recognize the young man who was walking slowly, his hoodie pulled up, in no hurry to get out of the rain. 

Mr. Zimmerman described feelings of distress: He yelled &#8216;help me&#8217; probably 50 times, he said. Several witnesses said they saw Mr. Martin on top of Mr. Zimmerman. On the police videotape that showed Mr. Zimmerman re-enacting the crime, Mr. Zimmerman&#8217;s injuries &#8212; two bandages on the back of his head and a broken nose &#8212; are obvious. 

---

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...s-side-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## tjvh (Jun 22, 2012)

duanwu said:


> dasdasdasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



I'm not sure I'm following what it is you are trying to say.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 5, 2012)

*Zimmerman's bail set at $1M in Trayvon Martin case*

By MIKE SCHNEIDER 

7/5/12

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- The neighborhood watch volunteer who killed Trayvon Martin can be released from jail on $1 million bond while he awaits trial on a second-degree murder charge, a judge ruled Thursday.

---

News from The Associated Press


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 3, 2012)

*Bloody new photo of Trayvon Martin's killer released*​
12/3/12
By Barbara Liston 

A color photograph of George Zimmerman with a bloody, swollen nose taken on the night he shot and killed unarmed black teenager Trayvon Martin last February was posted on the Internet on Monday by Zimmerman's legal defense team.


ORLANDO - A bloody photo of Trayvon Martin's killer George Zimmerman began to circulate widely by the news media on Monday. Lawyers on both sides disagreed about its significance to the second-degree murder case against Zimmerman.

"It's not a game changer," Zimmerman lawyer Mark O'Mara told Reuters. But O'Mara said the photo was significant in that it shows vividly the injuries Zimmerman incurred during his confrontation with Martin at a condominium in the central Florida town of Sanford.

---
Bloody new photo of Trayvon Martin's killer released


----------



## Sallow (Dec 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No it wasn't.

Zimmerman was on the hunt.

He bagged a kid.

And the nation paid attention.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 3, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Bloody new photo of Trayvon Martin's killer released*​
> 12/3/12
> By Barbara Liston
> 
> ...



What game change?

He got pasted by the kid he was going to kill.

Doesn't change a thing.


----------



## blastoff (Dec 4, 2012)

Assuming they don't end up with an OJ jury the pic might make for an interesting piece of evidence in court.


----------



## paperview (Dec 4, 2012)

blastoff said:


> Assuming they don't end up with an OJ jury the pic might make for an interesting piece of evidence in court.


So will this one taken a few hours after that one.






Miraculous Unswelling, Batman!


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 5, 2013)

*For Floridian, Murder Trial Beats Self-Defense Hearing*


By LIZETTE ALVAREZ
Published: March 5, 2013 


MIAMI  George Zimmerman, who is charged with second-degree murder in the killing of Trayvon Martin, is all but certain to take his case directly to a jury on June 10 and skip a highly anticipated pretrial self-defense hearing, his lawyer said Tuesday. 

At a Stand Your Ground hearing, the judge is tasked with weighing whether to grant immunity from prosecution under a Florida law that gives people who believe they are in imminent danger of being killed or seriously hurt the benefit of the doubt to protect themselves. A defendant who claims self-defense in Florida has a right to a pretrial hearing on the evidence if immunity is requested. 

...

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/06/u...-favors-trial-over-immunity-hearing.html?_r=0


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

*Trayvon Martin Trial: What to Expect as Jury Selection Begins*

By Madison Gray
June 10, 2013


As jury selection begins today in the Trayvon Martin murder trial, Florida prosecutors and defense attorneys are bracing for a heated court battle that is likely to be as emotional as it is high profile.

George Zimmerman, 29, is facing second-degree murder charges for the Feb. 26, 2012 killing of high school student Trayvon Martin at the Sanford, Fla., gated community where Zimmerman and Martin&#8217;s father lived. The neighborhood watch volunteer has admitted to shooting Martin, 17, but claims he acted in self-defense.

...

Read more: Trayvon Martin Trial: What to Expect as Jury Selection Begins | TIME.com


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 11, 2013)

*Potential Trayvon Martin case jurors get look at defendant George Zimmerman*​
By Erin McClam and Tracy Connor, NBC News
6/10/13

Potential jurors in the George Zimmerman trial were questioned Monday about what they knew about the death of Trayvon Martin and whether they could keep an open mind about the case.

The first four jurors to be grilled had at least a passing knowledge of the deadly confrontation in Sanford, Fla., on Feb. 26, 2012, but said they had not immersed themselves in media coverage.

There was fault on both sides as far as I can see. It was two people being in the wrong place at the wrong time and two people instigating something that probably could have been avoided, said a male prospective juror, who added that he could still be impartial until the evidence was presented.

Advertise | AdChoicesZimmerman, 29, admits he shot Martin, 17, but says it was in self-defense after the teenager attacked him. He has pleaded not guilty to second-degree murder.

...

Potential Trayvon Martin case jurors get look at defendant George Zimmerman - U.S. News


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

*Jury selection drags into Day 5 in George Zimmerman murder trial*

Zimmerman charged with murder in death of Trayvon Martin

6/14/13

SANFORD, Fla. - Day 5 of jury selection ended on Friday with no jury seated and more jurors left to be questioned in the George Zimmerman second-degree murder trial.

Seven potential jurors were questioned on Friday. Six of the seven jurors questioned on Friday were told to come back Tuesday morning. On Friday afternoon, seven more prospective jurors not yet questioned were brought in and asked to come back on Monday at 9 a.m. as Nelson apologized for not getting to them as she had planned.

Zimmerman's attorney, Mark O'Mara, spoke at a news conference after the proceedings.

"We've never failed to pick a Seminole County jury in the past," O'Mara said, commenting on how he's happy he is about being able to select one in Seminole County despite skepticism. "The jurors are being very honest and straightforward. Hopefully the rest of the jurors will be able to keep telling the truth."

...

Jury selection drags into Day 5 in George Zimmerman murder trial | News - Home


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Bloody new photo of Trayvon Martin's killer released*​
> ...


These far RW bastards only see what they wanna see.

The good thing is, that this teenage killer is going to be judged by a jury of his peers.

And if what I've seen in the evidence thus far, he'll be judged guilty and be put away for the rest of his miserable life if not worse.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 15, 2013)

They caught one potential juror trying to "fix" the trial.
A progressive who is biased against Zimmerman was found out and escorted out.
You call this a jury of his peers?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 15, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Guilty! Guilty of shooting the punk who was beating on him.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

*'Stealth Jurors' Steal Their Way Onto George Zimmerman Trial *


Concern grows for potential jurors harboring hidden agendas against Zimmerman. 

01:35 | 06/15/2013 

Transcript for 'Stealth Jurors' Steal Their Way Onto George Zimmerman Trial
where they're still working to seat a jury in the trial of george zimmerman accused of murdering trayvon martin. Tonight, why it's been so difficult. Abc's matt gutman on this case from the start.... See More  

'Stealth Jurors' Steal Their Way Onto George Zimmerman Trial | Video - ABC News


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 18, 2013)

*George Zimmerman trial attorneys pick 40 potential jurors*

Published June 18, 2013

SANFORD, Fla.   Forty potential jurors in George Zimmerman's murder trial were asked Tuesday to return for further questioning, clearing the first round of interviews for a case that involves issues of race, equal justice and gun control.

SPECIAL COVERAGE: ZIMMERMAN TRIAL

Prosecutors and defense attorneys whittled down the pool from hundreds of prospects on the seventh day of jury selection. The attorneys had been questioning jurors about their exposure to media coverage of Zimmerman's fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin in February 2012. Starting Wednesday, they will be able to ask those invited to the next round more detailed questions about how they feel about the case.

...

Read more: George Zimmerman trial attorneys pick 40 potential jurors | Fox News


----------



## krych3k (Jun 20, 2013)

Goddamn, he gained a LOT of weight.  He seems like a yo-yo, a little pudgy when the event happened, then suddenly slim again within weeks or months, and now he looks like a blimp...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 28, 2013)

*Rachel Jeantels lack of literacy is a societal problem*​
6/27/13
by Jennifer Oliver O'Connell 


LOS ANGELES, June 27, 2013  Rachel Jeantels testimony on the witness stand during the George Zimmerman murder trial was cringe-inducing, embarrassing, and mortifying to watch. As a Black woman I have been ridiculed for talking white and thinking Im white because I navigate quite well outside of Black culture. Frankly, I would rather take that type of flack than be an embarrassment across worldwide media because of my inability to do so.

If we take nothing else away from Rachel Jeantels testimony, it should be this: Literacy involves more than being able to read and write. It involves the ability to effectively operate in the overall society when it matters most. Unfortunately, Rachel failed this test. We will see how it affects the outcome of this trial, and whether it helps or hurts the prosecutions case.

...

Read more: Rachel Jeantel?s lack of literacy is a societal problem | Washington Times Communities


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



As usual, Marc...you've got your progressive blinders on.  The prosecution's case in this trial is going up in flames.  Their "star witness" was more beneficial to the Defense than she was to them.  Her testimony that Martin was at the condo he was staying at...but somehow ended up several hundred yards away confronting the man that he had just called a "Cracker" means that Martin was not scared and trying to elude the "creepy asshole" that was following him...it means that he went looking for trouble that night.  A rational person would have gone inside the condo and called the Police.  Martin didn't do that.  Martin committed assault and battery after seeking out a confrontation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Even the VERY pro Martin Giraldo Rivera said that it is almost impossible for George Zimmerman to be found guilty.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 9, 2013)

*Defence expert: Zimmerman account of Martin death tallies with evidence*

Dr Vincent Di Maio says trajectory of bullet and gun powder on body indicate *Martin was on top of Zimmerman when gun fired*

guardian.co.uk, Tuesday 9 July 2013 16.57 EDT 





Dr Vincent DiMaio, a forensic pathologist and gunshot wound expert, describes the injuries of George Zimmerman. Photograph: MCT /Landov / Barcroft Media

An expert on gunshot wounds hired by the defense testified on Tuesday that a neighborhood watch volunteer's account of how he fatally shot an unarmed black teen is consistent with the forensic evidence.

Dr Vincent Di Maio said the trajectory of the bullet and gun powder on Trayvon Martin's body support George Zimmerman's version that Martin was on top of him when Zimmerman fired his gun into Martin's chest. The gun's muzzle was against Martin's clothing and it was anywhere from two to four inches from Martin's skin, he said.

"This is consistent with Mr Zimmerman's account that Mr Martin was over him, leaning forward at the time he was shot," said Di Maio, the former chief medical examiner in San Antonio.

The pathologist also said it was likely Martin was conscious for 10 to 15 seconds after the shooting, as a reserve supply of oxygen ran out of his body, and during that time it was possible for him to have moved his arms. Zimmerman's account that he had placed Martin's arms out to his sides after the shooting contradicts a photo taken after the shooting that shows Martin's arms under his body. Defense attorneys contend Martin moved his arms.

...

Defence expert: Zimmerman account of Martin death tallies with evidence | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## rdean (Jul 9, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
> 5/24/12 By  Ben Cohen
> 
> A large quantity of information about the Trayvon Martin case was recently made public.
> ...








  No black eyes, no broken nose, a couple of slight scrapes and one dead kid armed with Skittles and Ice Tea.

These right wingers.  Such disgusting people.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Inconvenient Truths About The Trayvon Martin Shooting*​
> ...



You cvcksuckers on the left are worse...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 10, 2013)

*Hate and Fear at the Zimmerman Trial*​
July 10, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield 

As the Zimmerman prosecution continues to implode, Sanford, a Florida city with less than twenty thousand black people, is preparing for race riots.

The racial exploitation of the Trayvon Martin case, as documented in David Horowitz and John Perazzos Black Skin Privilege, was built on lies, and the threat of race riots is the final race card out of the many that were played incessantly throughout the case.

...

Hate and Fear at the Zimmerman Trial | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 11, 2013)

*Judge allows jury to consider manslaughter in Zimmerman case*​
07/11/2013
Chuck Ross


SANFORD, Fla.  Judge Debra Nelson ruled Thursday that the jury in the George Zimmerman trial will have the option to convict Zimmerman of manslaughter for the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, but that they wont be able to consider third-degree murder.

The highest charge against Zimmerman is second-degree murder. Under Florida law, that charge is an unlawful killing which evinces a depraved mind regardless of human life.

Zimmermans defense said they only wanted the jury to consider the initial second-degree charge. We dont want a compromise verdict, just like we dont want a jury pardon, said Zimmerman attorney Mark OMara on Wednesday. We want a verdict based on the facts of the law and thats an acquittal.

...

Read more: Judge allows jury to consider manslaughter in Zimmerman case | The Daily Caller


----------



## KissMy (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> No black eyes, no broken nose, a couple of slight scrapes and one dead kid armed with Skittles and Ice Tea.
> 
> These right wingers.  Such disgusting people.





*This don't look like Skittles to me!*


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 16, 2013)

*George Zimmerman Wasnt on Trial - We Were*

July 15, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






The media indictment of George Zimmerman had little to do with the Latino Obama supporter or with the man he shot. These two men, one in life and one in death, were exploited to tell a story about racism; even though the one thing that both the Zimmerman and the Martin families managed to agree on was that race was not the issue.

Race was not the issue when George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin, but race was the story that the media insisted on telling. It was the story that everyone from Obama on down told and retold. And so the story stopped being about the need to determine what actually took place using eyewitnesses and forensic evidence, and instead became a toxic sinkhole of politically correct outrage and racial guilt.

The one thing that everyone knows about Martin and Zimmerman is the thing that matters least. Race. Based on George Zimmermans history, which included defending a black homeless man who had been a victim of police brutality, Trayvon Martins race would not have been a factor in his calculations. But the media was not interested in any of those things. The liberal narrative consists of a box labeled white racism that its activists have to fill from time to time. George Zimmerman was put into that box, not because of who he was or what motivated him, but because it was time to put someone in that box.

The race-baiting left had to tell its familiar story and they werent going to let anything get in the way of telling that story. They have to tell and retell that story because it establishes their moral authority to run our society and our lives.

...

George Zimmerman Wasn?t on Trial ?- We Were | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 18, 2013)

*More Latinos Targeted by Trayvon Martin Protesters*​
July 17, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield 

First came the race-baiting. Now comes the healing. And by healing, I mean Al Sharpton, the CBC, the NAACP and Obama Inc. exploiting the case for all its worth leading to more violence against White Hispanics.

...

More Latinos Targeted by Trayvon Martin Protesters | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 25, 2013)

*Zimmerman, Alinsky and Obama*

July 25, 2013 
By Jack Kerwick






When Barack Obama ran for the presidency five years ago, pundits on both the left and right reassured the country that the election of Americas first black president promised to issue forth a new era of interracial harmony.

Some of us, however, knew all too well that this was the kind of stuff that only fools and liars could peddle.  In fact, we predicted that, far from inaugurating a Post-Racial America, cries of racism were sure to increase if Obama seized the White House. Unfortunately, in retrospect, we appear to have been prescient.

We knew, first of all, that there is indeed such a thing as the Racism-Industrial-Complex (RIC) that is every bit as massive as any other industry.  Ideologically, professionally, and even emotionally, RIC agents are deeply invested in sustaining their narrative of endemic white racism and perpetual black suffering. The election of a black man to the most visible and potent office on the planet threatens that narrative.

Thus, the cries of racism would have to become both more frequent and more extravagant if RIC was to continue to flourish.

Secondly, we also knew that, given his background, racial unity would be the last thing on Obamas mind.  Quite the contrary: Obamas lifelong preoccupation with achieving racial authenticity and his passion for community organizing foretold a presidency that would be accompanied by endless crisesincluding and especially racial crises.

...

Zimmerman, Alinsky and Obama | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 25, 2013)

code1211 said:


> The police called in the paramedics to treat Zimmerman's wounds and interrogated him for 5 hours.


In contrast, Zimmerman just stood there and let Martin  bleed out without lifting a finger to help him.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 25, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *George Zimmerman Wasnt on Trial - We Were*
> 
> July 15, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> ...


Why don't you talk about the Zimmerman who former co-workers said had a problem with his temper.  The Zimmerman that bitch-slapped his girlfriend for chewing gum, then kicked her dog in the stomach.  The Zimmerman whose temper tantrums cost him a job as a security guard. The Zimmerman that was charged with 3rd degree felonies for confronting the police.  The Zimmerman who  flew into a rage during a minor incident, flinging a woman and twisting her ankle.

Why don't you talk about that Zimmerman?

Or how 'bout the Zimmerman who had a MySpace page where he  went on a rant about the Mexicans in his old Virginia neighborhood, saying they would mess with cars and pull knives"?

Zimmerman's a racist killer and the people that defend him are just sick in the head.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman Wasnt on Trial - We Were*
> ...



Loincloth, where are some links ya silly sob...

Like this ----> George Zimmerman helps rescue family from car wreck

... u ssob


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 25, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Loincloth, where are some links ya silly sob...
> 
> Like this ----> George Zimmerman helps rescue family from car wreck
> 
> ... u ssob


You want links?  


_George Zimmerman Was Never Violent&#8211;if You Don't Count Domestic Violence&#8230;_


As far as Zimmy boy's temper...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > The police called in the paramedics to treat Zimmerman's wounds and interrogated him for 5 hours.
> ...



It's sad when the thug who was beating on you is shot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Loincloth, where are some links ya silly sob...
> ...



That's not evidence of anything but maybe a pissed off ex-girlfriend. Offer up the police reports or the affidavit for the TRO.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 25, 2013)

Martin didn't bleed out.  He was shot in the heart and was dead before he could bleed out.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 25, 2013)

Trevon who was killed because he was black and had a bag of candy...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *George Zimmerman Wasnt on Trial - We Were*
> ...



If those co-workers existed then why didn't the prosecution put them on their witness list?  The defense had GZ's former co-workers testify and none of them testified to GZ being anything but nice and polite. 

You make a lot of claims ( like most idiots do) but you offer no evidence. Why is that?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Trevon who was killed because he was black and had a bag of candy...



and tea. And a hoodie


----------



## rdean (Jul 26, 2013)

Just to make it clear.  You guys are saying he deserved to be murdered?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Just to make it clear.  You guys are saying he deserved to be murdered?



No we're saying he brought his death on himself. He had no right to attack GZ and GZ had every right to defend himself.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 27, 2013)

*The Radical Hijacking of the Zimmerman Verdict*


July 26, 2013 By Michael Volpe 






A number of radical groups  including Marxist, Socialist, and other groups whose goal is the overthrow of the American system  have seized on the Trayvon Martin verdict and are now organizing events and rallies trying to instigate anger over the verdict to serve their own agenda.

The Party for Socialism and Liberation (PSL) organized a rally in San Francisco that drew several hundreds within hours of the verdict. PSL is also holding a number of events related to police brutality, which theyve augmented to focus on the Trayvon Martin verdict. In Chicago, they held a study group titled Stand Up Against Police Brutality and Justice for Trayvon Martin on July 23, 2013. A similar event will be held in San Francisco on July 26, 2013. A major rally against police brutality in Syracuse, New York is slated for August 21, 2013.

...

The Socialist Worker, the newspaper of the International Socialist Organization, also dedicated an entire section in its last newspaper to the Martin verdict.

At nearly every rally related to the Trayvon Martin case, one can find radical groups like the above passing out literature and hoping to ride the coattails of the controversy to advance their own agenda. Their agenda includes the complete overhaul of the USA, into something that resembles a Marxist or anarchist state. Will they gain converts to the cause?

The Radical Hijacking of the Zimmerman Verdict | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's sad when the thug who was beating on you is shot.


Normally, the thug is the one who is armed.

But it does show how ass-backwards your thought process is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad when the thug who was beating on you is shot.
> ...



Luckily, in this case, the thug only used his fists. And the sidewalk.
Too bad he died before he could graduate to more serious weapons.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad when the thug who was beating on you is shot.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxaRA_uNg_w]Mr Bill - YouTube[/ame]


...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 12, 2016)

*George Zimmerman's auction of Trayvon Martin gun back on*



 Doug Stanglin, USA TODAY





...

The listing, which got more than 185,000 views, was replaced at mid-morning Thursday by a message that said, without elaboration, "Sorry, but the item you have requested is no longer in the system."

Zimmerman told the _Orlando Sentinel_ that GunBroker.com was not "prepared for the traffic and publicity surrounding the auction of my firearm. It has now been placed with another auction house."

The new listing for the Kel-Tec PF-9 9mm firearm was posted on unitedgungroup.com. That site apparently went down a few minutes later.

Zimmerman wrote in both listings that that he was "honored and humbled" to announce the sale of the weapon and set the bidding to start at $5,000. Similar firearms normally sell on the site for around $200.

"The firearm for sale is the firearm that was used to defend my life and end the brutal attack from Trayvon Martin on 2/26/2012," he wrote.

Zimmerman, 32, noted the Justice Department returned the weapon to him recently and it still bears the case number written on it in silver permanent marker.

"This is a piece of American History," he wrote. "It has been featured in several publications and in current University text books."

...

Instead, Zimmerman said he planned to use the proceeds from the sale of the gun — which he called an "American Firearm Icon" — to fight "Black Lives Matter" violence against law enforcement officers and to counter "Hillary Clinton's anti-firearm rhetoric." He also said money would be used to "ensure the demise of Angela Correy's (sic) persecution career." Corey was the special prosecutor appointed to investigate Martin's death.

...

George Zimmerman's auction of Trayvon Martin gun back on


----------

